# 80's Cadillac Plastic Model



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

The 1980 Plastic 80's Cadillac in due out on May 19th, I will be taking pre orders for those who want one. I will be selling them $11.50 plus shipping...These will go fast. So, hurry and pre-order yours...Thanks, Beto 

Pictures will be in this week.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

need 1


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2006, 09:17 PM~5276049
> *need 1
> *


me too.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

put me down.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

put me down for 1


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :wave: right here big homie :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

put me on the list i'll send the cash with this next order


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

i want 2 of them


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Apr 20 2006, 04:20 PM~5281473
> *i want 2 of them
> *


 :0 greedy fucker :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 20 2006, 03:22 PM~5281488
> *:0 greedy fucker  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Hey, I like greedy fuckers :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

i want 2 of them


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

PUT ME DOWN FOR A CASE :0  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 04:38 PM~5282019
> *PUT ME DOWN FOR A CASE :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

doin it big i see.....


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2006, 05:41 PM~5282043
> *doin it big i see.....
> *



HEHE, BETO IS COOL AS FUCK, LOTS OF PROJECTS WITH THAT CADDY, YEEAAAHHHHHHH BOOIIIYYEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't wait, I am holding on to two Cases


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

beto is the man.... damn good guy


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 05:38 PM~5282019
> *PUT ME DOWN FOR A CASE :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OOOOOOPS, HEY BETO, HOW MANY COME IN A CASE :0 

I MITE HAVE TO BREAK OPEN MY TEQUILA BOTTLE PIGGY BANK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2006, 06:46 PM~5282082
> *beto is the man.... damn good guy
> *



Damn Right :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 04:47 PM~5282089
> *OOOOOOPS, HEY BETO, HOW MANY COME IN A CASE :0
> 
> I MITE HAVE TO BREAK OPEN MY TEQUILA BOTTLE PIGGY BANK  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I beleive it's 12 per case...not sure but I'll find out


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ad me i want one too


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

6 per case!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: Kool, I'll take 4 cases. :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

orale primo :thumbsup: dont forget about me,,put me on the list


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Apr 20 2006, 06:24 PM~5282561
> *orale primo :thumbsup: dont forget about me,,put me on the list
> *


 :biggrin: I READY HAVE YOU DOWN FOR 1 CASE :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

homie do you got anything else new floating around or on the way?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I want 1


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Beto always has something new :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

chales primo :thumbsup: ill be waiting to get todo eso primo :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

1 maybe 2 need to see pic.
Two doors or four?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

put me down for one. pics would be nice mayne


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

should be getting more info and pictures this week


----------



## bigredcherry64 (Mar 22, 2006)

i'll take 5


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

yo beto. have u heard anything about a reissue of the '63 under lrm branding?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

hERE'S a pIC aND a LIL' INFO hOPE iT HELPS!  

A popular trick used by many builders of lowrider creations in the last few years is to take the 1980’s vintage Cadillac® two door and add to it the front end and trim from a later model Fleetwood™ for a unique look. For those of you that prefer building a traditional kit, this will be the plastic version of our popular Metal Body™ release and is scheduled for a May 2006 release.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 2 door euro.. nice :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 20 2006, 06:06 PM~5282408
> *6 per case!!
> *


_*FOUND OUT THAT IT'S 12 PER CASE...*_


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Apr 21 2006, 01:25 PM~5287875
> *hERE'S a pIC aND a LIL' INFO hOPE iT HELPS!
> 
> A popular trick used by many builders of lowrider creations in the last few years is to take the 1980’s vintage Cadillac® two door and add to it the front end and trim from a later model Fleetwood™ for a unique look. For those of you that prefer building a traditional kit, this will be the plastic version of our popular Metal Body™ release and is scheduled for a May 2006 release.
> *


 :biggrin: _*THANKS YOU FOR INFO.... *_:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

now the bastards need to bring back the cutlass.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 21 2006, 06:35 PM~5289623
> *now the bastards need to bring back the cutlass.....
> *



:biggrin: _*CADDY TOPIC...LOL*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sorry beto, jose is getting the best of me.....


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

I want two...!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

put me down for one... :thumbsup:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

count me in for one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

2


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Count me in for one; just to think, I almost settled for the diecast! :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Apr 24 2006, 01:12 PM~5302228
> *Count me in for one; just to think, I almost settled for the diecast! :0
> *


 nothing wrong with havng a caddy on the shelf already in die cast ... but them revell rims had to go! and so did the pink mouldings


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah im gonna need me 2 of them !
and i got the monte thanks alot homie! :biggrin:


----------



## NeverContentCstmz (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll take a case homie.... Let me know


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im gonna need some!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Yo how many will you have?

And do you still have spaces? I need money in my paypal


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 25 2006, 08:15 PM~5314108
> *Yo how many will you have?
> 
> And do you still have spaces? I need money in my paypal
> *


I will have plenty to fill orders. How many do you want. They come 12 to a case if you want a case or I can supply half a case or one, two, three, four or five. Let me know.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 25 2006, 10:43 PM~5314313
> *I will have plenty to fill orders. How many do you want. They come 12 to a case if you want a case or I can supply half a case or one, two, three, four or five. Let me know.
> *


I'll want one for sure .. Maybe 2 so i can make a frame dropper and a hopper


----------



## bigredcherry64 (Mar 22, 2006)

order 3 for me beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigredcherry64_@Apr 26 2006, 10:42 PM~5322289
> *order 3 for me beto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 27 2006, 01:47 AM~5322310
> *:biggrin:
> *


3 plz


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Liv4Lacs.do you have a catalog of your stuff?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 09:21 AM~5325021
> *Liv4Lacs.do you have a catalog of your stuff?
> *


It's in the works


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i want to see pics of the actual plastic model. wonder when they going to release that :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Beto,Are you Liv4Lacs?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 10:24 AM~5325591
> *Beto,Are you Liv4Lacs?
> *


who's lav4lacs?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

2 for me please...got new ideas... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 12:24 PM~5325591
> *Beto,Are you Liv4Lacs?
> *


liv4lacs is from houston.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2006, 11:42 AM~5326287
> *liv4lacs is from houston.
> *


SORRY, I'M FROM CAILIFORNIA


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

oh ok.just making sure.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

2 please


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Beto check your PMs and hit me up bro


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: _*DUE TO BE HERE SOON!!! PLACE YOUR ORDERS!!!! *_:biggrin:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

I want at least two of 'em :0


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

Put me down for 2


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

well anything new on these kits??? can ya sell em yet?????????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

BETO PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

2 please! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_I going to find out on the Caddy Wednesday..._


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

BETO PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Anybody got one of these yet???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 22 2006, 07:45 AM~5472113
> *Anybody got one of these yet???????????????????????????????????
> *


they were just released 3 day's ago homie give it time we all got order's and are probally just waiting for shippment now :biggrin: (I know mine's already bought and paid for) :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 22 2006, 09:41 AM~5472858
> *they were just released 3 day's ago homie give it time we all got order's and are probally just waiting for shippment now  :biggrin: (I know mine's already bought and paid for) :biggrin:
> *


No shit thats why i asked if anyone had one yet. I wanted to know what all came with it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 22 2006, 09:47 AM~5472925
> *No shit thats why i asked if anyone had one yet. I wanted to know what all came with it.
> *


oh ok well i havent gotten mine yet but my guess would be some plastic part's then maybe some more plastic part's oh oh oh and you know i wouldn't dought if there was a few rubber tire's in the box too :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

just fuckin' with ya now i kinda want to know to


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i just got 12 of them !

















































no am just bull shittin ! if you all order form beto I am sure he will get them out as soon as he can ! He always ships my crap like the next day !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_1 candymancaddy
1 lowandbeyond
1 kustombuilder
1 1984caddy
1 project59
1 zfelix78chptopcadi
2 hoorider
2 eazy-e
1 kingoflacz
6 caddionly
1 ojhyraulics
1 cadillacroyalty
2 2-face-64
3 bigredcherry64
2 13dayton
1 olskoolkaddy
1 dyme sak haustla
2 blvd
1 lowrod
2 79caddyman
12 nevercontentcstm2
2 bigcaddy
2 switchblade
3 liv4lacs
1 jevries
2 63 ridah
2 big d
2 ram2003
1 masterpiecesmcc_


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll need some info on where to send the payment; you can send the info to me at [email protected]! :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i want 1. send me a bill thru paypal to: [email protected]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 2 2006, 04:24 PM~5541459
> *i want 1. send me a bill thru paypal to: [email protected]
> *


_*Paypal money request sent*_


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

money sent............


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

you got any left....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 24 2006, 11:07 AM~5487393
> *1 lowandbeyond</span></span>
> 1 kustombuilder
> 1 1984caddy
> ...



You ever send mine out? I figured it would be here by now.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jun 2 2006, 10:19 PM~5543157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few extras left


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 2 2006, 11:57 PM~5543345
> *Shipped out today
> 
> *



cool thanks man. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i sent payment but i dunno what happend.
i havent gotten anything or word of anything?
whats up beto?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man id like to have one built to loook like my old le








cab


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

see minidreams,inc


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn thats a bad ass lecab!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 3 2006, 01:25 PM~5545871
> *i sent payment but i dunno what happend.
> i havent gotten anything or word of anything?
> whats up beto?
> *


I haven't received payment, you know I ship quick. Let wait and see if it gets here Monday.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hey beto, is it 6.05 shipping per car or dop you combine shipping cause I was interested in three or four kits


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 4 2006, 12:25 AM~5547947
> *I haven't received payment, you know I ship quick. Let wait and see if it gets here Monday.
> *



yeah if it doesnt then send me a pm and ill resend.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 4 2006, 12:52 AM~5548127
> *hey beto, is it 6.05 shipping per car or dop you combine shipping cause I was interested in three or four kits
> *


will combine


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

wassup beto, thanks for the monte kit homie, i got it in one day last week!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 4 2006, 01:53 PM~5549948
> *wassup beto, thanks for the monte kit homie, i got it in one day last week!
> *


  enjoy building it.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jun 2 2006, 04:17 PM~5539915
> *I'll need some info on where to send the payment; you can send the info to me at [email protected]! :0
> *


Thanx! It's on the way ASAP!:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jun 5 2006, 02:28 PM~5556441
> *Thanx! It's on the way ASAP!:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 3 2006, 02:30 PM~5545890
> *man id like to have one built to loook like my old le
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 8 2006, 07:27 AM~5573151
> *:biggrin:
> *


I GOT A LITTLE WAIT CUZ I'M ON SOMEONES ELSE'S PROJECT BUT I'LL BUILD IT FOR YA.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 8 2006, 01:43 PM~5574306
> *I GOT A LITTLE WAIT CUZ I'M ON SOMEONES ELSE'S PROJECT BUT I'LL BUILD IT FOR YA.
> *


I to could hook you up if Models IV life , doesnt do the job ! 

I got 2 projects in the work for other board members also But not to worry the caddies are out and we can easily get ! remeber the 2 of use wouldnt be a cheap built kit you wait will be worth it ! Check our past post and you can see the tight ass , clean building style of MODELS IV LIFE , and my Crazy work as while ,


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 8 2006, 10:52 AM~5574358
> *I to could hook you  up if Models IV life , doesnt do the job !
> 
> I got 2 projects in the work for other board members also  But not to worry the caddies are out and we can easily  get  ! remeber  the 2 of use wouldnt be a cheap built kit you  wait will be worth it ! Check our  past post and you can see the tight ass , clean building style of MODELS IV LIFE , and my Crazy  work as while ,
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE!!! YUP EITHER ONE. MINI BUILD A CLEAN ASS ORANGE HT DIECAST. CHECK IT OUT. PM ONE OF US.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 8 2006, 01:58 PM~5574392
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE!!! YUP EITHER ONE. MINI BUILD A CLEAN ASS ORANGE HT DIECAST. CHECK IT OUT. PM ONE OF US.
> *


 Jobs yours if he real wants the BIG DOGGS on it LOL! I take the left overs LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

What uptop could be used for the lecab?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES MY DIECAST CADI! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks dope!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 8 2006, 11:07 AM~5574455
> *Jobs yours if he real wants the BIG DOGGS on it LOL!  I take the left overs LOL! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT YOUR A BIG DOG HOMIE!!!!! YOUR PUMPING OUT RIDES LIKE CRAZY SINCE YOU'VE BEEN HERE!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"I'LL JUST SIT HERE AND TAKE THE LEFTOVERS LIKE A DOG"...BOBBY V :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

it's this shit that scares the crap out of me when opening doors.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 9 2006, 08:35 AM~5578981
> *it's this shit that scares the crap out of me when opening doors.
> 
> 
> ...



What are you tring to piont out here ! That there is a big open space or that there ant nothing to hold the the roof post ! 

Look at where you will cut every thing open and plan out the job ! Do 1 door at a time so that you dont lose the soildness of the kit !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 9 2006, 09:50 AM~5579910
> *What are you tring to piont out here ! That there is a big open space or that there ant nothing to hold the the roof post !
> 
> Look at where you will cut every thing open and plan out the job ! Do 1 door at a time  so that you dont lose the soildness of the kit !
> *


The part that you built up to connect the post back to the body. Looks like you cut off the door panel and glued that in to help support. Is the floor now part of the body? I guess the planning gets to me. A lot of the newer cars like the Montes and Elcos have that. Whenever I look at anybody's build with opening doors, the first thing I check out is how the finishing is around the jams and hinges.

very cool work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 9 2006, 11:55 AM~5579938
> *The part that you built up to connect the post back to the body.  Looks like you cut off the door panel and glued that in to help support.  Is the floor now part of the body?  I guess the planning gets to me.  A lot of the newer cars like the Montes and Elcos have that.  Whenever I look at anybody's build with opening doors, the first thing I check out is how the finishing is around the jams and hinges.
> 
> very cool work
> *



no the interior is still free its not connected to the body at all ! the pic dont shoe it very good but i added some plastic to hold the roof post i am in the middle of hingeing the hood then i will fill up the empty space !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 9 2006, 06:35 AM~5578981
> *it's this shit that scares the crap out of me when opening doors.
> 
> 
> ...




thank's mini now i don't have to do all the brain storming :banghead: on the front piller's. i'll just steal your idea's.make's it much easyer. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

The payment should be coming to you any day now; I sent it off late Monday so it would be delivered early Tuesday!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 9 2006, 10:29 AM~5580138
> *no the interior is still  free its not connected to the body at all  ! the pic dont shoe it very good but i added some plastic to hold the roof post i am in the middle of hingeing the hood then i will fill up the empty space !
> *


yes, it's hard to tell, how about a pic without the interior in maybe?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anymore available?

if so lemme know..
also i would be sendin a money order...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 09:27 AM~5588919
> *anymore available?
> 
> if so lemme know..
> ...



_PM ME I sold out at the show but I have 4 more cases coming_


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 03:48 PM~5590385
> *pm sent
> *


_*Got your PM*_


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

replyed.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Did you get it yet? :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me?


no ill be ordering one soon though.....



car accident yesterday left me unable to work on my car.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Online Store 

With Order Fourms And Crap 

uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi+Jun 13 2006, 02:40 PM~5601465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ok homie.you didnt mess up the car did you?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jun 12 2006, 05:27 PM~5595627
> *Did you get it yet? :dunno:
> *


How soon should I get it?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jun 16 2006, 12:11 PM~5618935
> *How soon should I get it?
> *


you should have received already, I'll check for post office receipt when I get home.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 02:34 PM~5601711
> *X2
> you ok homie.you didnt mess up the car did you?
> *


no the olds is fine,it was the company car that was wrecked,so im on vicadin and flexoral and dealin with a demobilizer on my left leg,i go see an orthapedic surgeon on the 22nd to see how bad it really is and what they are going to do about it,thank god for l&i


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 16 2006, 04:25 PM~5619015
> *you should have received already, I'll check for post office receipt when I get home.
> *


Thanx! :thumbsup: I got it the next day!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ordering mine has been postponed......


----------

